# THE CALENDAR



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

This is the calendar! There may be small changes here and there, but Im sending it in the AM when I get up. 

I could not use everyones photos but I wanted to. 
Reasons:
Too small ( most common)
Blown Highlights... ( whites too bright and bad for a printing press)
Just didnt flow
Background issues... 
Devil eyes... also common from compact flashes. Cute dogs, but those printed would look scary. 

Cover was changed 3 times, I put my dogs on there, because no one will dare say anything bad to me. ( I will beat you up) Besides, they are rockstars and didnt get baths this week because mom spent 4 days making this. Nothing like waiting until the last week. 

The rescue people were WONDERFUL to work with. So many sent in stories, and photos right away. I SO wish I could use them all. Lu and Stacy You are wonderful for everything you do and Amanda thank you for putting me in touch. Ok this is starting to sound like an Oscar Speech. 

ALSO the back cover is not here... and with reason. 
SURPRISE! 
HAHA


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you for all your hard work!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I will check in first thing in the morning. Thank you for being so generous with your time, Melissa. You are precious!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

http://www.havaneseforum.com/Calendar.pdf


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

It was too big to post, so sorry.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh my the rescue tribute is amazing! Melissa it is so gorgeous- you should be very very proud!  Be sure to post where we can send everyone to buy it!

Amanda


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Gorgeous! You got so many good ones in! Can't wait to buy my copy..


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Great Job! Thanks for putting this together! You are Super Special!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

It's great, Melissa. Thanks for all of your efforts. How do we order? I'll be away this Saturday through New Year's.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

The rescue page with the polaroids will be the centerfold. No months there. ( I hope)

And it goes to Feb 09 and should be in order. If that helps. This way it can be sold through Feb. 

Ill post ordering stuff as soon as I can.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

OH Melissa...THAT is a true work of art!!! Just BEAUTIFUL!! I *LOVE *IT!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: :clap2: *Awesome job Melissa! *:clap2: :clap2:

:hug:What a fabulous calendar!Thank you!:hug:


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Amazing job -- can't wait to order ours.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa,

It is absolutely gourgeous, I love, love, love it. I have already showed it to my DH and will send the links to all my friends.

Thanks for all the hard work and heart that you've put into it

P.S. Did I mention that I loved it. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

*FANTASTIC*
It will be so enjoyable to have, I can hardly wait to get one!! Great job Melissa!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Melissa, it looks beautiful. Great work!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> http://www.havaneseforum.com/Calendar.pdf


I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANK YOU MELISSA AND EVERYONE THAT SENT PICTURES. HRI AND ALL THE DOGS WE HELP THANK YOU TOO!!!!!!


----------



## clubbabalu (Oct 26, 2006)

*Jumping For Joy!*

Melissa, this is stunning. I was so curious how this project was going to come together and I am overjoyed! I especially love the words and themes throughout, and the HRI Tribute pushes this beyond the normal "cute dog" calendar. What a great idea! I also love the mix of pics from different individuals, as it lends to the theme of cherished Havs in loving homes. An all around wonderful job! I'm so delighted that my boys were included.

A big Thank You from me and here's Desi and Baba jumping for joy:
PJ Taylor


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It is just FABULOUS!! STUNNING!! You did such a great job, and I love the rescue story pages!!

Now, go ahead & post that extra page - it is all clear. Thanks for that!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

What a great calendar, Melissa....thanks for doing it. It's beautiful.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Melissa, you did a GREAT job. Thanks so much for all your time and effort.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Melissa the Calendar is absolutely FABULOUS!!! You did such a wonderful job.

I cant wait to see the last page, any hints??
I do remember sending you an e-mail while you were away about an idea I wonder if that is what it could be hmm.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

wooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooo
Don't y'all just LOVE LOVE LOVE it?????????????????????????
SO SO much work went into this darling 'c' word. It's GREATness. LOVE.
Can y'all tell I love it?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Melissa, It is truly wonderful!!! It is so amazing how you fit it all in-- all the pictures and also the time it must have taken. Thanks for making this wonderful tribute to this wonderful forum and to the rescue. 

Missy


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Melissa, I am in tears..... tears of joy. Your calendar is so beautiful, so moving and precious! The pictures are exquisite and your words are perfect. Page 7, with the definition of a Havanese, got me bawling! It's GREAT!!! 

The stories and pics of the rescue Havs make it even more precious.

You poor thing...... what a ton of work that was for you. Thank you, thank you, thank you, Melissa!!!!! ((((((hugs))))))

I am very excited and can't wait to get mine.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

..... and to think that I "know" almost all the Havs on there as well as their owners! It's just too cool. :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa - Saying that you did a great job is an understatement. Thank you for all your efforts doesn't sound like enough. The calendar is a beautiful tribute to our wonderful Havanese. I hope that we can get the word out so we can raise lots of money for rescue.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Melissa,

The calendar is itself a work of art. I was awestruck by it. The interplay of the photo layouts, with the incredible rescue stories had my makeup running as tears stained my cheeks. Being graphically oriented, your talent blows me away. I can't wait to get my copies.

My goal now is to get a great photo of Milo sometime during the next year so perhaps he can join his predecessors in what is sure to be a collectors' item.

Stunning!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa~ Oh my goodness, it's fantastic! What a great job. Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!

And, yes, please post the last page


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

WOOOHOOOO!!
Excellent Job Melissa!!

A true "international" calendar too! hahahaha! I'm all teared up seeing my drama-queen in it!! My Sierra in an american havanese calendar! 
All her dutch hav-friend will be sooooo jealous hahahahaha!!

Most of the Hav's I recognised, it's really wonderful!

I am really impressed with the rescue-page! What a great idea!

Our dutch-hava-forum calendar was completed today as well....so I am double excited now! I post some pictures of that one later on. It's really interesting to see the difference in style, but both calendars just make you want to melt!

Congratulations Melissa, it's an amazing piece of work!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

OMG, Melissa, it's fabulous. It's so beautiful. Look at the wonderful job you did with all "MY" Havs. There's my Gucci, and my Oliver, and my Quincy and my Vallee and my Sam and my ........ and the resuces, oh my gosh. what a wonderful tribute to them. They are so very worthy. I can't wait to order mine and display them proudly at home and at work. I will buy more than two because this is gift worthy. 

Thank you so much Melissa for all your hard work. If you can create such a great calendar, I can't wait to see the coffee table book!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

It's beautiful! DH loved it too! Thank you for all your work on it Melissa! That didn't just take a few minutes.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

As far as ordering, Melissa, I'm sure many will be adding to their initial request. Will you be posting a new thread for the orders or what... ? I'm sure you have enough to think about already, but thought I'd ask. :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Can we share the link with others so they can take a look and order or should we wait until you post ordering info?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:bounce: Melissa--when do we get to see the exciting last page???? :bounce:

How long are you going to tease and torment us?:biggrin1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Reading everyones posts is making me..

:Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Why???


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ditto to Laurie: Why are everyone's posts making you cry, Diane?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Absolutly spectacular Melissa!!!! Thank you so much from the bottom of my heart for taking on this project! What an outstanding tribute it turned out to be!
I hope you ordered a lot more than originally planned! 

This calendar is about a billion times nicer then the one I purchased last year off the net.

Beverly


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> Absolutly spectacular Melissa!!!! Thank you so much from the bottom of my heart for taking on this project! What an outstanding tribute it turned out to be!
> *I hope you ordered a lot more than originally planned! *
> 
> This calendar is about a billion times nicer then the one I purchased last year off the net.
> ...


Melissa~ After seeing this wonderful creation I need you to change my original order from 1 calendar to at least 4! Holy cow! You do good work, girl! :biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Melissa, the calendar is absolutely wonderful! The "rescue" page was a fabulous idea. I can't wait to get my calendar. Thank you *so* much for all your hard work!:clap2:


----------



## Mojito/Bruiser (Feb 10, 2007)

Great Job Melissa.

*THANK YOU!!!!!!!!*eace:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Absoltely amazing!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Melissa - thank you so much ..
I knew you could do it but it surpassed my imagination .. it gets a ten !! 
The tribute to those little rescue dogs tugged at my heart strings . Hopefully the information on this page will help people more aware of the incredible coomitment these people have in rescuing and rehoming these dogs. 
I hope it makes people aware of plight of these sweet dogs and how some of them are discarded like yesterdays newspaper for very selfish reasons such as a new home or new carpets .. 
There are those who see them as nothing more than an accessory and discard them when they are older and infirm and no longer cute!!
I know this took a lot of your time at a very busy time of the year and to you and the people at Havanese Rescue and all the people on the forum who submitted their wonderful pictures I say Thank You ..
XXoo


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:whoo::cheer2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Love it! Love it! Love it! Beautiful Job Melissa. Well worth the wait. Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Melissa~
You did a fantastic job!
I CAN NOT WAIT to order mine and proudly hang it up!
Thanks so much for using so much of your time and talents~ especially at such a busy time of year!
:whoo:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*A-W-E-S-O-M-E!* Job well done! Can not wait to get mine.
 :flame: :clap2: :bounce: :cheer2: :dance: :whoo:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Can't few calender*

I went to the website and then nothing showed up just a white screen....am I in the right spot....someone tell me where I need to go to view the calender.....I would really like to see it!!!:frusty:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Megan, it s a PDF file. Can you normally open and read PDF files?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

where do i open it at? is it where melissa posted the link to it....i am computer illiterate...not too smart in this department!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes. It's the link she posted earlier in this thread. 
http://www.havaneseforum.com/Calendar.pdf


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Megan also give it a min. to load, it may start off as a white screen then fill in. It may take longer depending on your internet connection.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Megan, it is a good-sized file, and depending on your computer specs, it may be in the process of loading if you just see a white screen. Go get a cup of coffee or whatever and c'mon back to view it in a minute.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann, Martini! (I'll have to explain that to you later. )


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

O.K. but Martini sounds good to me anyway you put it after the day I am having (just work junk nothing major)..


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

ok will try it again girls....i will just jump in the shower and let it load up...i have dial up out here so it may take awhile....it sucks i know!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> OMG, Melissa, it's fabulous. It's so beautiful. Look at the wonderful job you did with all "MY" Havs. There's my Gucci, and my Oliver, and my Quincy and my Vallee and my Sam and my ........ and the resuces, oh my gosh. what a wonderful tribute to them. They are so very worthy. I can't wait to order mine and display them proudly at home and at work. I will buy more than two because this is gift worthy.
> 
> Thank you so much Melissa for all your hard work. If you can create such a great calendar, I can't wait to see the coffee table book!!


Gucci isnt' in the calendar, but which picture did you think was her?

Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Melissa~ After seeing this wonderful creation I need you to change my original order from 1 calendar to at least 4! Holy cow! You do good work, girl! :biggrin1:


Me too I want to add to my order!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara,
I think several have mistaken Goldie with the little purse as Gucci.I'm assuming Susan thought so too......:hug:They are both adorable!:hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, I guess I thought the one with the pink bow and pink purse was her. Whoops. I guess before I start claiming dogs, I should take a closer look and make sure I'm claiming the right ones. Blame it on my bad eyesight.

Kara, I'm sorry for mistaking Gucci. I really do have crappy eyesight. Coke bottle glasses when I was a kid.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Melissa, I'm a fairly new member here and just want to say the calendar is simply beautiful. The tribute pages are wonderful and brought tears to my eyes. I'll definitely be ordering one and know a few Hav owners I will share the info with. Thank you.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Melissa, the calendar is fantastic! All the photos you chose are simply wonderful.

May I ask, who is the adorable pupster above Sam's pic? I love that dog's mustache! It reminds me of little Samantha in Peluito's Bewitched litter. Too cute.

Wanda


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

I LOVE it!!! I can't wait to order a few. Thanks so much for all your hard work Melissa


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Ditto to Laurie: Why are everyone's posts making you cry, Diane?


Because I can see how much it means to everyone and how very much we all appreciate Mellissa's hard work and awesome talent:biggrin1:

ok..throw a little hormalness into the mix!


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Melissa,

Thank you so very much for all of your hard work and obvious love for these little dogs. 

Can't wait to have one of my very own.

Lisa


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

It's a masterpiece! So gorgeous, I LOVE it! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Love it, love it, love it! Thanks Melissa!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Wanda,
I'm not Melissa , but I think you are talking about Rainie, (Tejano's End of the Reign)
that was bred by Cherie Belcher.
Aren't her markings cool??


----------



## tejanoHavs (Aug 5, 2006)

Dawna said:


> Wanda,
> I'm not Melissa , but I think you are talking about Rainie, (Tejano's End of the Reign)
> that was bred by Cherie Belcher.
> Aren't her markings cool??


It the "moustache dog" is the shot standing in fall leaves, you're right Dawna....that is Rainie. Good call! We bred her but she is owned and loved by a wonderful couple over in Baton Rouge....Johnny and Linda Lambert. She keeps them hopping as she is one little ball of energy!

Big thanks to Melissa for this work of love ...what a wonderful final product you have created! Love all the photos of all those wonderful Havs :biggrin1: An dbig thanks to Melissa for taking the photo of Rainie (along with several other Havs) in Houston in July. You all would be laughing if she had taken a photo of all of the humans involved in the photo shoot. July in Houston is rather hot and we were there mid afternoon and looked as if we had jumped into the nearby fountains and lakes. Melissa worked so hard that afternoon before driving back to Dallas from the show! I'll bet many of the beautiful shots that grace the cover of the Hotline have similar stories to tell.

Thanks Melissa!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Cherie! I could NOT think of Johnny and Linda's last name.  
Don't you just love the calendar?? I can't wait to hang one on the wall in the kitchen, in the game room, at the office, at my mom's, at my sister's, etc, etc, etc. LOL


----------



## tejanoHavs (Aug 5, 2006)

I do think they are wonderful! As soon as we have a link available to buy them, I'll post the info to my owner's group and our local clubs too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Me too, I keep trying to think, who would like to see Havs all day??? In laws, parents, kids dorm rooms (maybe not), my office, my kitchen, my bathroom - so many possibilities.

I have to say to all that I am sure that Melissa appreciates all your lovely comments on this labor of love. I hope when she signs on today she smiles at all the posts. I cannot imagine how hard it would be to pick from so many pictures, and then pick ones that will work with size, lighting, etc. Thank goodness she decided to take this over cause I am one that volunteers too much, and if I had for this project, it would look like a kiddie book!!
My hearfelt thanks go out to you, Melissa, for doing this wonderful calendar, which will support the Rescue - which is what its all about. I am sure it was a tough job, but someone had to do it!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

The calendar is awsome. You are a true artist Melissa! Thanks for all your hard work and all the time you put into it!:whoo:

Jan


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I totally agree!!! I would NEVER want that job. Way too much stress. 
Melissa came up with a really cool selection process very early on, which focused on picture quality and the ability to enlarge and reproduce, etc. Then she went on to select the ones that would fit theme, layout, etc.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*!!!A-W-E-S-O-M-E!!!*


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Does anyone recognise the light sable hav leaning on the pink ball? Her fur is a lot shorter and more curly than Sierra's but she could be her twin!! It's the same expression that Hav 's got!
I just showed the calendar to Eric and he initially said : I didn't know we had a pink ball 
hahahahaha then on the second glance he realised it wasn't her hahahaha!



Hello Mellissa,
Will it be possible for us non-US residents to order the calendar?
I would like to order 2......
Thanks again for your work on the calendar!
Suzanne


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is very funny Suzanne, when the calendar came out, I said, gee I dont remember taking a picture of my Lily in flowers. Lily is the one on the pink ball. I swear at a quick glance, I might go home with the wrong dog - they really do look alike dont they!! I have to keep her hair short as it is so curley and diffucult to maintain if it gets long. It is kinda neat to have a twin in another country. 
Laurie


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

hahaha Laurie, 
so funny isn't it!
I remember now that you indeed posted some pictures that looked similar to Sierra, and you commented on the similarity once before if I remember correctly!
hahaha!
Wouldn't it be funny to see the 2 of them together!?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm still waiting for the "surprise"!:bounce::bounce::bounce:

Melissa---Surprise us!PLEASE!:kissLEASE!:kiss:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Melissa you did such a wonderful job:biggrin1: I bet it was a very hard project to work on......I can not wait to have one hanging in our kitchen....but most of all I like the idea that the money will go to the hav rescue!!!!!! This is such a great forum....you all are the best!!!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

You did fabulous! I love it! A very professional job-but then what did I expect?? Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey guys, thank you soooooooooo much. I have not been at home at all. I have had 4 girlfriends in town and we have been running around. It was a MUCH needed girls weekend and break. I thought my eyes were going to fall out from being on the computer so much. 

I am very relieved everyone loves it. I am just sorry I could not use them all. I am going to try and make a slideshow with all of the photos because they need to be seen too! 

Ill post later tonight all the details on how to buy etc. Im trying to get it set up on my website. The Cowboys ( GOOOOO ROMO) play at 3, so sometime after the game. Ill also post the back page. 

Melissa


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Melissa,

I am happy to hear that you are getting some much deserved R&R! :biggrin1::biggrin1:

Are you still planning on unveiling the back cover??


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh boy I hope Romo plays a little better in the second half or Melissa may not be in the mood to post the last page tonight. Maybe he should just send Jessica home, having her in the stands is NOT helping him. Sending good vibes over to Romo for Melissa.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a sneaky feeling that she may leave the back page for a surprise!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Melissa,
Is that crazy game over yet? I'm looking forward to surprise!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Maybe if the camara folks would get off of Jessica and show a little more of the actual game the rest of us could enjoy some FOOTBALL! :frusty:

I'm a die-hard Eagles fan, but since Melissa did such an incredible job on the calendar I'm cheering for Romo and his sore thumb:cheer2:

Go Tony Go!

Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We are actually Giants fans & HATE Dallas, but I will cheer for them since Melissa was such a doll this week!! But dont tell my husband!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

:hurt: I know last night was a bad game :hurt: but I was checking back on where to get my calendars 

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> :hurt: I know last night was a bad game :hurt: but I was checking back on where to get my calendars
> 
> Amanda


:ear: Me too!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Me three.......


And Sally--we need more pictures of Comet!hoto:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry I got to go Oliver---what can I say they want me!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Sally!I like Comet's markings!He is a handsome guy!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Julie said:


> Thanks Sally!I like Comet's markings!He is a handsome guy!!!


I second that. I just love his color/markings.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Melissa, what can we do to sooth your upset??? I know, move to NYC and then route for the Giants (who suck right now - but...) 
Whats the word on that calendar - you are teasing us all!!!!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Sally,
It's amazing how much Comet's markings resemble my Cru's. Almost identical!
Dawna


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Dawna,
We need updated photos of Cru and Bunni Blu!hoto:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Dawna said:


> Sally,
> It's amazing how much Comet's markings resemble my Cru's. Almost identical!
> Dawna


:wave:hoto: please


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I KNOW. I've been such a bad amateur photographer lately. LOL
I will post some tonight. 
I hope. hehe


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is true, we have not seen pics of Cru & Bunni Blu in a long time!! 
We wanna see!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Melissa,

When you post the info about how to order the calendars, let us know when we can begin to place orders. I can't wait to get mine. They're gorgeous!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Anyone would think it's Christmas, the way she's making us wait!!! ound:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

I think she's at the Spa getting rejuvenated... :bathbaby:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You really are killing us Melissa~!!!!! Pleeeze....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:boink: Melissa.......:boink: Melissa.........:boink: Melissa.........:boink:

We are all gonna need therapy here if we don't see that surprise back and ordering instructions..............:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

It's those darned paying clients of hers. They are just soooo demanding! They think that because they are actually paying her, they deserve her undivided attention. Hmmph! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

This is too funny!! LOL So many impatient women here!! ound: I'm being oh so good, in hopes that Santa brings me that calendar. :biggrin1:
Mind you, I don't care if I get it after New Year's either, it's just so worth the wait! 

Now that you're back from that spa, Melissa, any news for us, hon?? Huh? Huh??


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sally, your comment on that last pic of Comet and Oliver is too funny! Comet is a cute guy!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Sally, your comment on that last pic of Comet and Oliver is too funny! Comet is a cute guy!!


Thanks!
Hey Melissa there is a cute guy here that wants to meet you!! :ear:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

I think either Melissa is in the :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala: mode...OR
she is evilly :evillanning on taking us to a near death experience, but letting us live to talk about it! ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound:I hope she's not waiting for me to whip out my fish!:fish:ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think we are all going to whip those fish out:fish:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Guys, I have not even been on. I have been BUSY. I know you need info and when I have it, YOU will have it. At this point I am waiting on the printers, and the guy who is setting up my website. I have been VERY busy. I am putting dozens of orders in for my clients, and I have had to work in Dr. Appointments, other appointments, holiday stuff. I have to go out of town in a week! 

The more yall hound me, the more stress I have. And right now I AM REALLY STRESSED OUT! Im not going to put that much work in and leave you with nothing. You wont have it by Christmas, I can almost guarantee that. But everyone should have it before January. It goes to Feb 09 so I dont think anyone will be disappointed.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Santa will just have to make some gift certificates!!!
* Thanks for all your hard work Melissa*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry about all the nagging, Melissa. We'll be good, I promise. 

You take care of work, your health, those adorable pooches and all those other things that just have to get done. We'll still be here when you manage to find time to breathe again, hon. ((hugs))


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is a great idea - We can all make up our own gift certificates!! I think I will work on mine today!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

NO worrries here Melissa . I am now on overlload as well trying to get down so--outh .. it is pouring here today and the doggies just looked at me .. No thanks we will for a dry time .. 
It is worth waitiing for and we realize you do have a life ..
Just so appreciative of all your time and effort ..


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Beautiful job Melissa! Can't wait to see it in person! I think you deserve a SERIOUS VACATION my dear! Try not to stress out too much so you can enjoy Christmas!!







You need a good laugh!







Uhhh....notice those highheels!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ta da.. the long awaited back page. I think I have all my Christmas orders in for my clients... 

I got another staph infection over the weekend, which seems to make me bitchy. But good reports from the doctors today and its going away! 

Ill have ordering info up tonight hopefully. 

Melissa


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Here is the quote for Shadow, who we dedicated the calendar to. In case you can not see it. I think Shadow managed to bring a bunch of people together here and really show the power of caring.

*I learned from the shadow of a tree, that to and fro did sway against a wall: our shadow-selves, our influence, may fall where we ourselves can never be.

Anna E. Hamilton*


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Very touching Melissa. Wonderful tribute to the honour of a wonderful pup.

Shadow was a very special pup that touched alot of hearts. Thank you!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

That is so sweet. I know all of us felt like we lost "our" hav, when we lost Shadow.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Melissa, I wasn't part of the forum during Shadow's illness but I've read the back threads. What a special tribute, very touching.

I look forward to ordering mine and spreading the word among several Hav owners I know. 

You've done a wonderful thing with this calendar. I'm sorry you're not feeling well; hope you're better soon. Take care of yourself, those infections can be dangerous!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a great surprise! What a loving tribute for Shadow with a great quote and a big piece of the forum that brought many people together.

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

When I first saw it, I assumed Shadow was a rescue dog and I read about her carefully. Just about halfway through, it clicked and I got goosebumps and some tears came to my eyes. It is so sweet and so perfect! Shadow became so dear to so many of us that we will get to keep her close to us all next year.

{{{Leslie}}}

Thank you, Melissa.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Shadow is the perfect choice for the special back cover. Shadows story touched all of us very deeply. What a lovely tribute!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Isn't it greatness???
I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Melissa...

That is a very fitting tribute..a very wonderful surprise...a very priceless gift to Leslie! :hug::clap2::grouphug::angel:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Melissa, that is simply perfect. The quote couldn't be more appropriate.

Thank you again for the beautiful job, and the back page wil be a year long reminder of what makes this forum just so special and so different from all the rest.

I'm honored to have been a member since near the beginning.

Beverly


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa,

I love the back cover with Shadow's picture and story. What a wonderful tribute, glad I had my kleenex near by. 

Thank you for this fantastic calendar. :kiss:

Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Great job Melissa!!!:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

BRILLIANT! FOR ME, SHADOW'S ILLNESS & PASSING WAS THE MOST MEMORABLE MOMENT ON THE FORUM. THANK YOU MELISSA FOR YOUR SENSITIVITY AND CARING HEART!


----------



## havaTaffy (Dec 13, 2007)

Just went back and read Leslie and Shadow's story--wow! He's still touching hearts today. 

Melissa, this is not just a calendar. It's a wonderful visual journal of loved ones who continues to fill and warm our hearts. Thanks for putting heart and soul into this project. (please say you ship overseas  ) 

I hope you get a well-deserved rest and get well soon. :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Melissa, I knew it woud be good, but I didnt realize how GREAT it would be!! You did such a wonderful job. I will always have a special place in my heart for Shadow and Leslie, and this will be a regular reminder as to what a special place this forum is!!! 

So Leslie - what do you think?? (sorry again for the sneaky:kiss


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

As the tears roll down my face I am at a loss for words. This is such a wonderful tribute.

Hugs to Leslie and her family.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You and me both, Leeann. My pj sleeves were put to good use just now, sniff... sniff... 

How beautiful, Melissa!! That last page is perfect!!! ((((((hugs)))))) to you and Leslie.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Melissa. It's just perfect.! It brings tears to my eyes. Little Shadow is so deserving of the honor. Her story touched our hearts so deeply. Did Leslie know you were going to do this? Now I REALLY can't wait to get it. 
Thank you for all of your hard work and dedication, Melissa.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Tears are rolling down my cheeks for precious Shadow and her wonderful owner,Leslie.I'm so glad you chose Shadow and a loving tribute for the calendar Melissa.My heart is full.

:hug:Leslie:hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa, that was wonderful. This is a 4 hankie tribute to wonderful little Shadow. It was well worth the wait. Brava, Melissa!!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful.
Thank you again, Melissa


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im so glad you liked it. Leslie didn't really know but had an idea something was going to be done. Laurie helped me get the photos. 

I will post the link for ordering info today. I set it all up last night. 

Melissa


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Melissa, that is so touching! I love the tribute to Shadow since she did indeed touch all our hearts! :hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

If Leslie didn't really know then Amanda better check on her. She's going to be absolute mush when she sees it. Plus, she'll be hugging the stuffing out of little Tori and getting her all wet with tears.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Melissa,

You have given us ALL such an awesome gift that binds ours hearts all together!
How can we really ever thank you enough? :grouphug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

3 CHEERS for Melissa, Leslie and Shadow!!
:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Susan~ Here's the "mush" checking in. You're right, I can hardly type this through the tears. And yes, Tori is a tad wet. I found out about the back page this past weekend and I was so overwhelmed (yet again) by the love of you all. This place is beyond wonderful and caring.

I would hope all of you "newbies" would take the time to read Shadow's original thread (http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1360&highlight=shadow's+sick) (major Kleenex alert!) and the follow-up to it (http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1572&highlight=shadow's+sick) just so you can see what loving, kind, caring and supportive folks are here; which is nearly impossible to find in today's world. Trust me, you'll be totally "blown away" by it. _This is without a doubt the absolute best place on the internet for Havanese owners! 
_
Melissa and Laurie~ Thank you, thank you, thank you. I love you guys so much, even though you are both a little sneaky :spy: I forgive your methods :kiss: and can't thank you enough for remembering our little Shadow in such a wonderfully touching way :hug: She did a lot to bring everyone here together and I'm very grateful something so good could come from her suffering.

Little did I know when I found this place, almost a year ago, my life would be so blessed by it. I can't even imagine life without it, now 

I love you all!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Mellissa, you could not have made a better choice...... Shadow will always be in our hearts!!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

wow, what a beautiful calendar!!! can't wait to order. each hav is so sweet and special, how lucky we are to have these little furry animals in our lives.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I think it's beautiful. The quote is perfect. Lovely tribute.

Wanda


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi-
As a newbie, I just read the links in Leslie's post. I just have to say I was blown away by the support and compassion on this forum! It was an extremely touching story, Shadow was loved by so many people. I am definitley glad I had a tissuebox nearby! What a wonderful tribute.

-Diana


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Susan~ Here's the "mush" checking in. You're right, I can hardly type this through the tears. And yes, Tori is a tad wet. I found out about the back page this past weekend and I was so overwhelmed (yet again) by the love of you all. This place is beyond wonderful and caring.
> 
> I would hope all of you "newbies" would take the time to read Shadow's original thread (http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1360&highlight=shadow's+sick) (major Kleenex alert!) and the follow-up to it (http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1572&highlight=shadow's+sick) just so you can see what loving, kind, caring and supportive folks are here; which is nearly impossible to find in today's world. Trust me, you'll be totally "blown away" by it. _This is without a doubt the absolute best place on the internet for Havanese owners!
> _
> ...


Reading the back page of the calandar brought me to tears again. Living through Shadow's tragic ordeal was heartbreaking for all those who knew her through Leslie. We prayed for her to get better, then for a miracle and ultimately for her to suffer no more. I still can't think of her without wanting to cry for all that might have been.

It is a wonderful tribute and I'm sure she has or will take a quick break from her friends at the rainbow bridge long enough to give us a warm smile before she dashes off to play again.







I'm so happy to be a member of this group.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Melissa, this whole forum is in tears. Your hard work is going to do a lot of good for Hav rescue and memory of Shadow will be with all of us forever. Thanks for your hard work. Waiting for order instructions. Ruthann


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Leslie, One day when I saw your signature line I did a search and I read those threads not long after I joined the forum. It broke my heart but warmed it also at the outpouring of genuine love, concern, and caring from this community. This is truly a special place filled with special people.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I have missed a lot. Melissa, what a wonderful tribute to a wonderful pup and the wonderful community formed through this wonderful forum. I too had a shed a few tears again reading the back page to the calendar and going back to the threads.

A Happy, Healthy, Warm, and Cuddly New Year to all and all our pups!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Im so glad you liked it. Leslie didn't really know but had an idea something was going to be done. Laurie helped me get the photos.
> 
> I will post the link for ordering info today. I set it all up last night.
> 
> Melissa


Just checking to see if the link is up yet.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Melissa, wonderful job. I just had a cry myself


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh what a wonderful tribute to Shadow! Just seeing her picture put a huge lump in my throat and tears in my eyes. That little girl touched our hearts in so many ways. Thank you, Melissa for such an endearing tribute!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Where/how did you order Dawna? I haven't seen the link yet or have no idea where to go? Thanks Dawna!


----------

